# Need to unroot Motorola Drod Maxx v4.2.2



## gatorbiter (Oct 14, 2013)

I need to do a temporary unroot on my Motorola Droid Maxx v4.2.2.I should of put the busybox on the phone first. I'm a new to this tech stuff, but willing to learn. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello gatorbiter :welcome:

Do you have superuser installed? You can do a temporary unroot using it.

I haven't done it personally.


----------



## gatorbiter (Oct 14, 2013)

Funny thing is root check said I was rooted, but superuser I'm not. Any thoughts on this problem?


----------



## gatorbiter (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm unrooted. I use the Root Browser from Google Play and deleted the su command in the system/xbin and now I'm unroofed. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Glad to hear you solved it on your own. :smile:


----------

